# Men with low T...



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

do you eat pasta? 

over the last several years, i have noticed that i cannot eat pasta without it destroying my stomach. at least in the US, and that is the odd part... over seas, i can eat pasta and be ok. i imagine it is most likely because of glyphosate residue. Glyphosate is the active ingredient in Roundup, which is sprayed on many grain crops right before harvesting as a drying agent in the US. it has been linked to all kinds of nasty things. 

one of which seems to be low T. 

about a year ago, i started switching over from normal foods to a mostly keto diet, which precludes pasta. i started feeling better in general so i stuck with it. had more energy, higher libido, etc. im wondering how much of that was a result of ingesting less glyphosate.

https://www.naturalnews.com/035135_Roundup_herbicide_testosterone.html


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

I don't know where you are, but in the EU, 10% of vegetable (including grain) samples analysed for glyphosate contained quantifiable residues. NONE contained a residue above the MRL (Maximum Residue Limit).

To be honest, there are probably bigger contributors to endocrine disruption. Ethinyl oestradiol (contraceptive pill) has an effect at 0.00001 micrograms per litre of water. Each pill contains 10 micrograms. Do the maths, but keep in mind that you've got about as much chance of walking on water as standing for any kind of public office on a platform of withdrawing female oral contraception.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Solution: eat organic pasta


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

In my case, practically any processed carbohydrate is trouble down there. Something I didn't realize until my Doc put me on a ketogenic diet. As soon as I stopped the diet the symptoms returned. Aside from Low T I'm also diabetic type 2


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Sawney Beane said:


> I don't know where you are, but in the EU, 10% of vegetable (including grain) samples analysed for glyphosate contained quantifiable residues. NONE contained a residue above the MRL (Maximum Residue Limit).
> 
> To be honest, there are probably bigger contributors to endocrine disruption. Ethinyl oestradiol (contraceptive pill) has an effect at 0.00001 micrograms per litre of water. Each pill contains 10 micrograms. Do the maths, but keep in mind that you've got about as much chance of walking on water as standing for any kind of public office on a platform of withdrawing female oral contraception.


when i worked for the university of florida, i used to collect fish for some students that were trying to determine the effects of EE on fish, so i am aware of the effects. what was interesting at the time was that fish i collected found to have deformities normally associated with EE were collected where no EE was found. i thought that was interesting, and wondered if it wasnt just a natural deformity rate. looking back though, they were collected in areas where there was a lot of agricultural run off.


im not sure which one is worse. glyphosate has been shown to be toxic to rat livers at .05 parts per billion. just a few years ago, general mills cheerios cereal was tested at having over 1100 parts per billion. people in the US have had their urine tested as having over 8 times the glyphosate of Europeans. the EPA's ADI is about six times higher than europe as well. even in germany, where drinking water levels cannot contain more than .1 parts per billion, breastfeeding women are found to be passing on three or four times that in their milk, so it seems it does bio-accumulate.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If we have pasta which isn't often, we always have wholemeal pasta, never one made with white flour. White processed flour is very bad for you.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

There could be multiple potential factors here.
1) Gut bacteria compassion - Do you have alot of the bacteria that like carbs and simple sugars... if so, they are going to love those pasta meals, make you crave them more.. but cause a real imbalance (bad mood/feelings)
2) Pasta is empty calories. Its while flour and your body digests it as if it was sugar..... Remove it from your diet or make it a small side dish and no where near the main event
3) Un-formented flour, with glutten, could be impacting your body


----------

